# and we have LIFT OFF!!



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so proud of myself!! I've been working so hard at getting fitter so I can be a better rider for Cinny. I haven't necessarily lost weight, but I am becoming more tone, more able to "float" over his back instead of pound on it, etc. Been working on my core and my legs, I've graduated to what I call "toddler squats." Basically I can now do squats while holding my toddler as he often wants to be held while I'm trying to work out, and he's about 30 pounds.

But the best thing in the world has happened. Something I haven't been able to do since 1992. I can mount my horse without a mounting block! Yes, I can put my foot in the stirrup and lift myself up and over with minimal effect on Cin. Trust me, you pull him just a little "off" and the sucker will take off. No, he stands quietly and looks back at me as if to say "good going mom, does this mean more trail rides?"

All that work is paying off....yay


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Congrats! That is an accomplishment I would like to make soon, I can mount from the ground on my friend's horse because she is shorter. I have yet to be able to do that on my horse on a regular basis. I will keep trying.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Im happy for you, and ashamed of myself! good for you, though, seriously.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! Being able to mount up like that is freeing.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

congratulations 
I wish I could do that again mount from the ground


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

:rofl: I'm 105 lbs and I still can't mount anything over 13.3hh without a block! :rofl:

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

When i was younger I could mount from the ground 
but no more


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> :rofl: I'm 105 lbs and I still can't mount anything over 13.3hh without a block! :rofl:
> 
> Congratulations!!!


You short? Im 5' 11" and 170lbs and if i tried to mount Jack the horse whos 16hh i could do it! Im not flexible and if i had to from the left side, i cant cause of my knee. I barely can get my leg over the saddle, i skim him rump when i do.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

VT, I'm 5'2'' lol


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> VT, I'm 5'2'' lol


Ok, i can sorta see how you cant reach the stirrups.


----------

